# spinal stenosis



## switchbackxt1 (May 19, 2014)

Has anyone been diagnosed with spinal stenosis and what  was outcome and what was done to alleviate the pain?


----------



## Buck Nasty (May 20, 2014)

Yes, along with herniated and ruptured disc's...surgery was required, performed, and I am fairly happy with the outcome.  I do wake up sometimes with a stiff back, but it works itself out within an hour.


----------



## dotties cutter (May 20, 2014)

Five years ago I developed stenosis in my lower back and it is down at the bottom joints of my spine and can't be operated on. I have a lot of pain to deal with on a daily basis. At first I was sent to a pain clinic by my primary doctor and almost became addicted  to the meds they were prescribing. After quitting the "oxy" meds I actually got a little better pain wise . Now my pain meds are Alleeve , ultram, one aspirin a day , ibuprofen, and acetamenophene. I use these by rotation more or less and also need a mild laxative every day. I still walk in the woods [trails fire breaks] over a mile a day and cut my yard with a push mower [gas]And just cope with the pain. My advice for any one who can't have surgery is take as little pain med as you can get by with and as time moves by learn to manage the pain. This is not easy advice but it keeps me active and able at 73 years old. No two situations are the same and I wish you all the best, just do not let pain beat you.


----------



## blues brother (May 23, 2014)

Dad has it. They cut a wedge of the affected vertabra out to relieve the pressure on the spinal cord. 
Prior to the surgery he was in constant pain in his lower back and legs. Afterwards virtually no pain. He would do it again. This was done about two years ago. Dad is 78 now.


----------



## BrowningRS (Oct 23, 2014)

Yes sir,, Some degree of pain 24/7. Injections did not help. Couple hours in woods or working around home and I am done for the day. Doctor said that I would have chronic pain for the rest of my life. I just try to deal the best that I can...


----------



## mw6493 (Jun 9, 2015)

*Spinal Stenosis*

Suffered with it since 1995! Also have degenerative disc disease, spinal cord injury, chronic pain syndrome and too put the cherry on the ice cream, PTSD. Drunk driver slammed into me from the rear. She was doing 60 mph+, or so I was told. Now, after 20 years,I have learned what my physical limitations are. I still get out and hike, shoot my gun collection, and enjoy nature at my man cave up in White County. I even had a Medtronic morphine pump surgically implanted in my abdomen, with a catheter leading from it directly into my spine! Now, 6 years later, the pump has died, and now I have too take oral med daily(3 different pain killers). Steroids they gave me WAY TOO MUCH OF, and now my body suffers from all that too! But I don't give up, as a former Marine, the corps taught me even in the most dire of situations, YOU MUST NEVER GIVE UP! So I keep on keeping on, but believe me, it ain't easy!! So fight the good fight, and may the Lord reward you in heaven! because he is testing your will and fortitude right now! Anyone who can put up with pain such as this, and live some kind of sembalence of normal life, is a real man's man! Tougher than any Navy SEAL, as pain for them is a temporary thing! Ours is 24 - 7 - 365 and never lets up! Anybody with these type problems, you are tougher than tough, and don't let anyone tell you otherwise!     Semper Fi !


----------



## Sargent (Jun 9, 2015)

My dad had it and had the surgery in January.

He was pretty much in pain constantly and his mobility was not great.

He noticed results pretty soon after surgery.  I think he had a 6 week recovery period and was then released to normal activity.  

He still has issues sometimes, but they are few and far between and he says the intensity is a small fraction of what it once was. 

He will be 70 in September.


----------



## thc_clubPres (Jun 9, 2015)

yup,  along with ruptured disc's, had neck fused at 45.  five years later still getting epidurals and nerve issues on both sides. just quit all lifting and running like i did for  30 years. 

neuro says I have back of 80yr old.  not good outlook for my later years


----------



## Milkman (Jun 10, 2015)

I have it.  First diagnosed several years ago.  

I have had a few of the epidural steroid shots that really help for a few weeks/months. A pain doctor at an orthopedic clinic does that.

I take an anti- inflammatory med called diclofenac every day. I also take a med for nerve pain due to diabetic neuropathy daily. It is called gabapentin. Both help and allow me to function reasonably well for a 60 year old with those conditions.


----------



## Dub (Jul 17, 2015)

46 years old.

Diagnosed with it recently....along with herniated disc and arthritis.

Been having back spasms and stabbing pains that's made normal life very difficult.  6 weeks out of work, bunch of doctor's visits and PT sessions.


The treatment initially was muscle relaxers and steroid pills.  This worked great....so long as I was taking the steroids.  Every time I'd complete the dose packs....the pain would return.


I just had my first spine injection yesterday and can say that it is improved....I'd say 50% improved.  There is another location that needs to be injected and I'll believe I'll feel better.   These injections are expected to offer a few months of relief.


Over the few months that the injections will buy me I'm doing what I can to lose excess weight.  It is believed by my normal doctor, spine doctor and pain management doctor that losing significant weight and keeping it off will be one of the best solutions.


The next step that they all agreed on is lots of daily stretching and participating in yoga classes 2-3 times a week. 

I'm doing the stretching and weight loss now.  I'll consider beginning the yoga classes once I can actually put my own shoes on and tie them (been unable to even do that for months now.....been wearing Croc's and New Balance 801 slip on's on my days off).  

Funny how the weight loss will also help the knee arthritis and blood pressure, too.

I'm down 32 pounds since I started.  Basically doing 1,800 cal/day.  Exercise has been very limited due to pain...just walking very short distances at work.  As the pain eases off, I'll be using the treadmills at the gym on my days off and walking much more at work.  The weight loss should continue for a long while.


Best of luck to you.

Don't be scared to get in to see a spine doctor.  Not all of them are knife-happy.  Some actually want to see you go through the other corrective steps prior to breaking out their scalpels. 

Don't be scared if they refer you to a pain management doc.  There is no need to suffer needlessly.  The goal is to get your mobility back and do the things in life you want to do....not sit around and watch other folks do them.






EDIT:  sleeping with my legs elevated really helps.  This was advised by the PT folks.  Using pillows (2-high) under knees...and ankles (3-high).


----------



## Milkman (Jul 17, 2015)

To those who had surgery, what kind of Dr. did you use?

Orthopedic or Neouro surgeon ??


----------



## Hornet22 (Jul 17, 2015)

Milkman said:


> To those who had surgery, what kind of Dr. did you use?
> 
> Orthopedic or Neouro surgeon ??



My boy is just starting to develope a plan, he is using the neouro surgeon. Has another consult in 3 weeks.


----------



## chase870 (Jul 19, 2015)

I am 49 and had c4,5,6 fussed a few years ago I think 6 years. It stopped the pain and my arm and hand got better. I used a neouro surgeon. The pain before and after was bad but its all good now would do it again. That said I didn't have much choice as the stenosis was killing the nerves that went to my right hand. My lowerback hurts pretty bad but not enough to let the doc look at it yet


----------



## obligated (Jul 19, 2015)

I have two herniated discs.One recently tore.Arthritis half way up my back,in my knees,feet and fingers.Both knees are shot and both shoulders rotor cuffs worn out.Flooring and Construction wasnt friendly to my body.Im 54 and most old ladies pass me in the grocery storeWinter and storms are the worst.Im taking an anti inflammatory and a muscle relaxer at night so my legs dont jerk all night.I guess its the price you pay for surviving.Hot wet towels and cold packs help some.When it gets so I dont sleep I get shots to loosen the muscles from spasming.


----------



## formula1 (Jul 21, 2015)

*Re:*

My 14 year old has it in the cervical spine area.  They don't do anything unless an issue comes up.  He had severe pain early this year that prompted a look and subsequent fusion surgery on the C4-C5 area that also came with bone spur removal and it was very successful.  He is now playing golf with about a 20 handicap following the surgery.


----------



## Milkman (Jul 21, 2015)

formula1 said:


> My 14 year old has it in the cervical spine area.  They don't do anything unless an issue comes up.  He had severe pain early this year that prompted a look and subsequent fusion surgery on the C4-C5 area that also came with bone spur removal and it was very successful.  He is now playing golf with about a 20 handicap following the surgery.



Great results. !!!!   what kind of surgeon ??


----------



## formula1 (Jul 21, 2015)

*Re:*

Pediatric Neurosurgeon


----------



## Hornet22 (Jul 21, 2015)

f1, was there any other contributing health factors that caused your son to have this problem, was the surgery very invasive?


----------



## formula1 (Jul 21, 2015)

*re:*

Yes. Mostly developmental issues with the spine. Scoliosis for starters, then a tethered spinal chord, then as he grew stenosis developed. A big ccontributing factor to the ruptured C4 disc was C5, C6, C7 were naturally fused at birth. We only recently found that out.

Surgery was from the anterior which means basically a 2" incision in the front of the neck to the right of the throat. As long as you can go at it from the front there is no muscle cutting and they just move the esophagus to the side. Worst part is he couldn't swallow without pain for a week or so.  Also, it is difficult to walk without pain for a week or so as well and he had to wear a hard collar for 6 weeks and do limited activity for another 6.

If you have any more questions let me know but remember, young ones recover fast compared to us old guys.


----------



## Sargent (Jul 22, 2015)

Milkman said:


> To those who had surgery, what kind of Dr. did you use?
> 
> Orthopedic or Neouro surgeon ??



My dad's doc is a neurosurgeon. 

He also had hydrocephalus (water on the brain) that required a shunt.  The same doc did both surgeries.  I think he named his new boat after our family.


----------



## AugustaDawg (Jul 22, 2015)

Milkman said:


> To those who had surgery, what kind of Dr. did you use?
> 
> Orthopedic or Neouro surgeon ??



C4-C7 fused.  My sister is in the medical field & _strongly_ recommended that I use a Neurosurgeon instead of an Orthopaedic, so that's what I did.  Had the anterior surgery & the day after surgery was back to about 90% pain free.


----------



## mw6493 (Nov 21, 2015)

*Spinal Stenosis - Degenerative Disc Disease*

For all you sufferers out there, keep this in mind. Now this may be a "correct" way to go about it for some people, however, steroid injections, will RUIN YOUR BODY AND HEALTH! I have been suffering for 20 years this past September, and my vertebrae have become brittle, and old as an 80 year old man, and I'm just 47. I did post one comment on this board earlier, but watch it with those steroid shots! If they don't keep count, and you receive too many, you will suffer agonizingly! Neuro's won't operate, so I have too take 3 kinds of pain meds and a (Diazepam) drug to keep from going out of my mind, wracked with pain, Can't do any hunting anymore, as I cannot haul anything out of the backwoods. I like to target shoot, which is what I mostly do now, and is sometimes therapeutic for me, but some days, I am like, whats the point. If I get outside and do any strenuous activity, then I pay for it dearly, later that evening or the next day. Goten to the point where I don't even care too target shoot anymore. But I will not sell my firearms collection, as I firmly believe this nation will soon be at unrest, and I will be prepared. But getting back on topic, PLEASE BE CAREFUL WHAT YOU LET THESE DOCTORS DO TOO YOU!! AND IF THEY TELL YOU SOMETHING OR TO DO SOMETHING THAT DOESN'T SOUND RIGHT, GET YOUR CLOTHES ON AND GET OUT OF THERE! The problem with people who have CHRONIC pain, is that we are not hypochondriacs, CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored, I HATE doctors, but getting PROPER PAIN CONTROL! I have had doctors actually tell me to get out of their office, as I was a no good junkie! JUNKIE? All I wanted was pain relief, and I get thrown out! This is why there are many suicides from PTSD and vets! A lot of vets I know, including myself, avoid going to doctors for just that reason alone! I have 1 neuro. - who gives me the bare necessity, and after 20 years, even that does not cover my pain anymore! These pain clinics extort a lot of money from people who have have their lives smashed and turned upside down, and they act all high and mighty! I am a USMC veteran, and I for one, am tired of taking CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored off this so called medical establishment of ours! Its a complete farce. And to the man who quoted, "Obamacare WILL KILL YOU! Well brother, you took the words right out of my mouth? How did you end up with my life? Ha Ha! Anyways, I have too keep thinking too myself, "You and others like you in your position are the "toughest of the tough! NO Navy Seal could endure what I/we have endured! Sure, they have pain too deal with, and they are warriors, don't get me wrong. But the pain they suffer is TEMPORARY! i.e. they get a reprieve from their pain! But us in chronic pain, you can hold your head high, because no Chuck Norris can hold a candle to anyone going thru this CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored. Would like to get back into shooting sports, but looking for a likeminded person, who shares my point of view(s), as well as fellowship. Soapbox will stand down for now!


----------



## cherokee charlie (Dec 1, 2015)

I don't want to start any trouble nor do I want anyone to dislike me for what I am about to say.  Each of us is different and have a different level of pain tollerance.  I am a surviver of 5 lower back, a thorasic acrea and two neck operations due to a spine that is deterioating rapidly.  I am now confined to  wheelchair.  Over the years I have been a skeet,trap and sporting clay champion.  I have tried my hand at steel challenge, cowboy action shooting and at the present I am a competitor in long range silhouette with 22's, 17 cal. and 22 mag.  I am not telling you all this as a brag.  What I have to say will probably make a few people uncomfortable but as I said before, each of us has our own level of tollerance.   I have been in constant and severe pain since I was 37.  I am now 74 and because I love to shoot so much, I have avoided any painkiller stronger than tramadol and neurontin.  If I was to start taking anything stronger I would disqualify myself.  It would also destroy my game and would cause a downward spiral in my scores.  Not only that, I would be asked to stop shooting.  Won't happen because shooting is too much a part of my being.   FYI my first surgery was a neurosurgeon and because of an orthopedic surgeon I was almost an invalid.  He could not read x-rays nor could he understand a myelogram.  I tried for a year to explain to him that I was not an insurance case nor was I trying to sue anyone.  I just wanted out of pain.  Back operations are at best temporary relief.  If you have one you will have another.  I have rods and screws in my neck and lower back.  My spinal canal in my neck is closed 85%.  I am still in constant and severe pain.   Just a word of advice to anyone who wants to shoot and takes the heavy pain killers-----don't do it.  The safety of others is more important than exercising your right to shoot.  If anyone takes drugs they should never put a gun in their hands.


----------



## Bucknut (Dec 7, 2015)

45yrs Old...

I just posted something in the Spiritual section...I've just been diagnosed with Cervical stenosis \ cervical spondylosis last week...Arms and legs go numb , to the point of no feeling..When i do manage to get feeling , arms and hands burn , legs and feet throb and I get dizzy ..

Weird stuff...I'll have to pay attention to this thread and share as things progress...


----------



## formula1 (Dec 8, 2015)

*Re:*

I'm sure they can fix you up.  Look up and you can read about my son, who in the midst of trying to be a decent junior golfer, had to struggle with this (at 14, BTW).  We opted for surgery when every other treatment failed.  So far, though his condition might be a bit different than yours, he is doing well and playing the game he loves again.  

But more than golf or my son, this is about faithfulness, that is, the faithfulness of God the help us through the obstacles.  I think if you take your condition on with that thought in mind, you might just come out better than before!!!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 10, 2015)

"But more than golf or my son, this is about faithfulness, that is, the faithfulness of God the help us through the obstacles. I think if you take your condition on with that thought in mind, you might just come out better than before!!! "
I am dealing with this and it does get a body down. Already have had one surgery with no relief. Got more test coming up to see if anything else is going on .  I have all the pain you have described and medications offer no relief for the pain but the post above is the greatest hope any of us can hope for and be thankful for.


----------



## hpurvis (Dec 12, 2015)

cherokee charlie said:


> I don't want to start any trouble nor do I want anyone to dislike me for what I am about to say.  Each of us is different and have a different level of pain tollerance.  I am a surviver of 5 lower back, a thorasic acrea and two neck operations due to a spine that is deterioating rapidly.  I am now confined to  wheelchair.  Over the years I have been a skeet,trap and sporting clay champion.  I have tried my hand at steel challenge, cowboy action shooting and at the present I am a competitor in long range silhouette with 22's, 17 cal. and 22 mag.  I am not telling you all this as a brag.  What I have to say will probably make a few people uncomfortable but as I said before, each of us has our own level of tollerance.   I have been in constant and severe pain since I was 37.  I am now 74 and because I love to shoot so much, I have avoided any painkiller stronger than tramadol and neurontin.  If I was to start taking anything stronger I would disqualify myself.  It would also destroy my game and would cause a downward spiral in my scores.  Not only that, I would be asked to stop shooting.  Won't happen because shooting is too much a part of my being.   FYI my first surgery was a neurosurgeon and because of an orthopedic surgeon I was almost an invalid.  He could not read x-rays nor could he understand a myelogram.  I tried for a year to explain to him that I was not an insurance case nor was I trying to sue anyone.  I just wanted out of pain.  Back operations are at best temporary relief.  If you have one you will have another.  I have rods and screws in my neck and lower back.  My spinal canal in my neck is closed 85%.  I am still in constant and severe pain.   Just a word of advice to anyone who wants to shoot and takes the heavy pain killers-----don't do it.  The safety of others is more important than exercising your right to shoot.  If anyone takes drugs they should never put a gun in their hands.



Charlie I agree with most of what you said but the last sentence is opinion and should have been stated as such. I have severe back problems, chronic pain and take a minimal amount of pain medicine and it does not affect my shooting or hunting. The reason I know it is minimal is it is the smallest dose available and it only dulls the pain enough so I can sleep. I don't take it in daytime (unless pain is so severe I can't tolerate it)as again that is my choice as I could but choose to suffer rather than take anymore drugs than I feel I need to. The dosage I am on is small enough I can function fine and that is from being observed by someone else, not my opinion. Now if I took more i would not dare touch a firearm, so I think it is dependent on your level of medication and reaction to the medication not a blanket statement if you take drugs at all.


----------



## cherokee charlie (Dec 12, 2015)

*Pain and Drugs*

To: hpurvis
You are 100% correct.  I should have stated that it was only my opinion.  It is a shame we have to live like this but our trust in God will get us through this somehow.  I sure hope everybody on this forum post will get better.  It is the season to be thankful and jolly.  I hope you will be.
Merry Christmas
CC


----------



## Milkman (Dec 13, 2015)

I am fortunate that I dont have to take the hydrocodone stuff on a daily basis.  I do take gabapentin and diclofenac daily.

IMO driving a vehicle is much more serious than firing a gun if someone feels they are influenced by a strong pain med.


----------



## Jake Allen (Dec 18, 2015)

trad bow said:


> "But more than golf or my son, this is about faithfulness, that is, the faithfulness of God the help us through the obstacles. I think if you take your condition on with that thought in mind, you might just come out better than before!!! "
> I am dealing with this and it does get a body down. Already have had one surgery with no relief. Got more test coming up to see if anything else is going on .  I have all the pain you have described and medications offer no relief for the pain but the post above is the greatest hope any of us can hope for and be thankful for.



You have been on my mind Jeff. Prying for you brother.


----------



## trad bow (Dec 18, 2015)

Thanks Jeff. I can drive short distance so maybe I can come see everyone sometime after the first of the year. NGT may be to far, as is SGTP right now to drive for me.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 5, 2016)

I have cervical spondylosis in my neck which causes my left arm to rotate between extreme pain, numbness, and weakness.  Right now it is hard for to even type with my left hand.  However here lately my lower back pain has been overriding my arm, shoulder and neck pain.  The pain starts about even with my hips and goes down all the way to the tailbone.  I routinely have kidney stones, so I have been thinking it may be a stone starting, but the pain doesn't localize to one side or the other.  My left leg has also been going numb at times when I sit stand, lay down.  Could stenosis be a possibility for me?


----------



## Milkman (Jan 5, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> I have cervical spondylosis in my neck which causes my left arm to rotate between extreme pain, numbness, and weakness.  Right now it is hard for to even type with my left hand.  However here lately my lower back pain has been overriding my arm, shoulder and neck pain.  The pain starts about even with my hips and goes down all the way to the tailbone.  I routinely have kidney stones, so I have been thinking it may be a stone starting, but the pain doesn't localize to one side or the other.  My left leg has also been going numb at times when I sit stand, lay down.  Could stenosis be a possibility for me?



Sure could be. It sounds like you have something going on with your nerves.  Go to an orthopedic or neurological doctor and get them to check for you.


----------



## Buckbuster (Mar 16, 2016)

I had surgery on March 9 for stenosis on L 3,4,5 I have been dealing with it for many yrs. and didn't know what it was until about 2 yrs. ago when pain got so bad that I had to see a Dr. Went to a orthopedic and she said we should try therapy first. She said it was stenosis after xrays and a scan. I went to therapy and before I even left I could feel a difference. After several therapy the pain was gone and I was doing great. Then the pain started to gradually come back and in oct. it started to get really bad and I figured I would just go back to therapy. They said I had to see Dr. again before therapy and did that and went back to therapy and it didn't help this time. So I went back  to Dr. and I said I didn't want shots if it was just going to be temporary and have to face it all again. I wanted to get it over and behind me. I am 66 yrs. old and want to finish the rest of my yrs. without dealing with stenosis.


----------



## Milkman (Mar 16, 2016)

Buckbuster said:


> I had surgery on March 9 for stenosis on L 3,4,5 I have been dealing with it for many yrs. and didn't know what it was until about 2 yrs. ago when pain got so bad that I had to see a Dr. Went to a orthopedic and she said we should try therapy first. She said it was stenosis after xrays and a scan. I went to therapy and before I even left I could feel a difference. After several therapy the pain was gone and I was doing great. Then the pain started to gradually come back and in oct. it started to get really bad and I figured I would just go back to therapy. They said I had to see Dr. again before therapy and did that and went back to therapy and it didn't help this time. So I went back  to Dr. and I said I didn't want shots if it was just going to be temporary and have to face it all again. I wanted to get it over and behind me. I am 66 yrs. old and want to finish the rest of my yrs. without dealing with stenosis.



So it has only been a week, can you tell yet if it helped?


----------



## K80 (Mar 16, 2016)

Spinal stenosis, two bulging disc,  pars defect, and a bone spur that catches on my spinal cord and thanks to helichrysum and frankincense  I'm off my nsaids and feeling pretty good.


----------



## AceOfTheBase (Mar 16, 2016)

*me too*

arthritis & spinal stenosis that flared up 2005 and sent me to the floor. 
The docs had a protocol that I had to follow. I refused to get the shots.
PT and meds for two years including diclofenac, gabapentin, and it only got worse.  
But changed from orthopedic Dr to neuro surgeon  and he ended up operating on l3,l4,l5, and S1 in 2007.  
He called it a hemilaminectomy, which meant he cleared out the nerve passageways on the center/side of my spine that were pinched the most.  
He said I was a candidate for that, while some are not.
 Everybody is different, but find the best neuro surgon for, at least, a second opinion, glad I did.
When I woke up from surgery, I felt like a new man, like a pain switch had been turned off.


----------



## Buckbuster (Mar 16, 2016)

I can tell a difference, no pain in legs as of now. First thing I noticed was the numbness on bottom of right foot was gone. I had a partial lung collapse but that  is getting better. Constipation aftere was a problem. I have to wear a bracce for a while I think this surgery will help. Will be any to know more in a few weeks.


----------



## Milkman (Mar 17, 2016)

Buckbuster said:


> I can tell a difference, no pain in legs as of now. First thing I noticed was the numbness on bottom of right foot was gone. I had a partial lung collapse but that  is getting better. Constipation aftere was a problem. I have to wear a bracce for a while I think this surgery will help. Will be any to know more in a few weeks.



Sounds like some progress already there.  Hope things keep getting better.


----------



## Jdm0353 (Sep 1, 2016)

*Spinal Stenosis C3,4&5*

At age 54 in April of 2007 I started having pain in my right forearm. I assumed I had pulled a muscle or something working in the yard. Pain kept getting worse, finally talked with my general practice doc, he prescribed some oral steroid tablets, the pain went away. Two days after stopping the RX, the pain was back. We did an mri and found stenosis in C 3,4&5. I didn't want to talk to anyone about surgery on my neck, afraid of being paralyzed or worse. Pain kept getting worse in my forearm and then my hand started going numb. Is August my left forearm started hurting. The first neuro surgeon I went to said he had to remove the bone spurs and arthritis. Clean up the bulging discs then fuse everything in place with hardware. I decided to get a second opinion. The second neuro surgeon said he could fix it without fusion. He went in through the back of my neck, cut through each vertebrae and inserted a spacer thus making the opening larger for my spinal cord to pass through. The surgery was a success but I still have nerve damage and have to take large amounts of Neurontin daily.  Two years later I had to have L3&4 fused, now I am suffering with pain coming from L2 and L5. April of 2016 I had a spinal stimulator implanted to reduce the pain in my lower back.


----------



## Buckbuster (Sep 2, 2016)

Jdm0353 said:


> At age 54 in April of 2007 I started having pain in my right forearm. I assumed I had pulled a muscle or something working in the yard. Pain kept getting worse, finally talked with my general practice doc, he prescribed some oral steroid tablets, the pain went away. Two days after stopping the RX, the pain was back. We did an mri and found stenosis in C 3,4&5. I didn't want to talk to anyone about surgery on my neck, afraid of being paralyzed or worse. Pain kept getting worse in my forearm and then my hand started going numb. Is August my left forearm started hurting. The first neuro surgeon I went to said he had to remove the bone spurs and arthritis. Clean up the bulging discs then fuse everything in place with hardware. I decided to get a second opinion. The second neuro surgeon said he could fix it without fusion. He went in through the back of my neck, cut through each vertebrae and inserted a spacer thus making the opening larger for my spinal cord to pass through. The surgery was a success but I still have nerve damage and have to take large amounts of Neurontin daily.  Two years later I had to have L3&4 fused, now I am suffering with pain coming from L2 and L5. April of 2016 I had a spinal stimulator implanted to reduce the pain in my lower back.



Sounds like you have really had a hard time, people don't realize how fortunate they are to not be in constant pain. My pain is 95% gone now. I am limited in what I can do such as lifting and bending.


----------



## formula1 (Sep 2, 2016)

*re:*

You can read the posts about my son in Post #16 and #27 if you like.

This stenosis stuff doesn't seem to want to quit.  After his 1st surgery everything was fine for awhile.  He is even down to a 17 handicap in golf.  But it has come back with a vengeance and not only did he have to stop playing golf but we are looking at another surgery soon.  The good news is there is nothing to fuse (C4 to C7 already are fused) but they have to make room for the spinal cord by something called a laminectomy, which sounds similar to what jdmo353 went through.  Really though, since my son is only 15, I wish they could just put a titanium spine in so we won't have to keep doing this over and over.  Unfortunately there is no such thing yet!

jdmo353, I wish you only the best of outcomes in your situation.  This stuff can be debilitating sometimes but keep on fighting!


----------



## riprap (Sep 5, 2016)

My mother just had this surgery. Her problem area was up towards her neck. She didn't have that much back pain but has been suffering from headaches, dizziness, feeling of constant sinus drainage...She had every test done imaginable for these symptoms and finally one doctor seen the growth on her spine. They hadn't been looking much in that area since most of her complaining was more about the headaches and such. She has really looked drained and not feeling like doing anything for the past year due to this ailment and that's not like her. She is very active. She just had this done Wednesday so I hope it relieves her symptoms. It had compressed her spine down to about the size of a quarter. They had to go through her throat for the surgery.


----------



## Buckbuster (Sep 6, 2016)

Hope this helps your Mom, let us know if she can tell a difference.


----------

